# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Pas d'accès aux articles premium malgré abonnement.

## Borh

Bonjour
Il y a quelques jours j'ai voulu lire le dernier n° de CPC comme je le fais chaque mois. Et lorsque j'ai cliqué sur le premier article, ça me dit que c'est un article premium et que je dois m'abonner (ou chouiner) pour le lire. 
Un peu surpris que mon abonnement soit fini après toute l'aide kickstarter/ulule où j'ai participé, je vais vérifier sur mon compte, et ça me dit que j'ai un abonnement de septembre 2018 à septembre 2019 (donc on est dedans) puis de septembre 2019 à septembre 2020. 

Alors je contacte le service abonnement : aucune réponse depuis 4 jours à part le mail automatique me disant qu'on va me répondre "dans les plus brefs délais". 

Est-ce que d'autres ici ont ce problème et saurait comment le résoudre ?

Franchement ça arrive les bugs, c'est pas grave, d'ailleurs, c'est peut-être moi qui ai fait une fausse manip quelque part qui fait que j'ai plus accès au contenu premium. Par contre le service abonnement qui répond pas,  ça c'est assez irritant je dois dire. 

Merci à ceux qui pourront m'aider.

----------


## Steven

En haut à gauche de la page le compte est bien connecté ?

Il y a eu des petits soucis il y a un mois sur la liaison boutique/site/forum, il faut vérifier que l'adresse du compte du site correspond bien à l'adresse mail entrée dans la boutique

----------


## Borh

> En haut à gauche de la page le compte est bien connecté ?
> 
> Il y a eu des petits soucis il y a un mois sur la liaison boutique/site/forum, il faut vérifier que l'adresse du compte du site correspond bien à l'adresse mail entrée dans la boutique


Oui, je suis bien connecté, et oui, les 2 adresses mails sont bien les mêmes. 

Faut dire que je suis abonné depuis le début de l'abonnement en ligne et que y a un mois, ça marchait bien, mais bon, je suis quand même allé vérifier histoire qu'un bug ou je sais pas quoi ait pas changé mes adresses mails. Mais non, c'est toujours les mêmes sur le site et sur la boutique.

Edit : dans la boutique, mon adresse mail est bien la bonne mais elle est notée en gris (comme mon code client), c'est normal ?

----------


## Steven

> Edit : dans la boutique, mon adresse mail est bien la bonne mais elle est notée en gris (comme mon code client), c'est normal ?


Oui c'est pareil pour moi

J'avais eu un soucis il y a un mois sur mon compte qui avait la même adresse email sur la boutique, le site et le forum. 

En changeant l'adresse email différente sur la boutique (et sur la boutique uniquement, ça ne servait à rien de changer sur le forum), ça avait réglé le problème. En me reconnectant sur le site avec la nouvelle adresse email, c'était bon

----------


## Borh

Donc je change d'adresse mail sur la boutique, j'enregistre, puis je remets l'ancienne qui est la même que sur le site ?

----------


## Borh

Bon problème réglé en contactant Canard PC par Twitter. L'adresse mail était bien la même mais le compte ne l'était pas, fallait me connecter avec l'adresse mail en login et pas le pseudo du forum. Bizarre, il me semble qu'avant ça marchait bien avec le pseudo. 

En tout cas, la principale leçon : en cas de problème, mieux vaut contacter Canard PC par Twitter que d'envoyer un message via l'outil "contactez-nous" de la boutique, parce qu'il y a personne au bout pour répondre.

----------


## Borh

Bon problème réglé en contactant Canard PC par Twitter. L'adresse mail était bien la même mais le compte ne l'était pas, fallait me connecter avec l'adresse mail en login et pas le pseudo du forum. Bizarre, il me semble qu'avant ça marchait bien avec le pseudo. 

En tout cas, la principale leçon : en cas de problème, mieux vaut contacter Canard PC par Twitter que d'envoyer un message via l'outil "contactez-nous" de la boutique, parce qu'il y a personne au bout pour répondre.

----------


## Sephystos

Je me permet de up, j'ai le même soucis. 

J'ai tenté de changer de mail dans la boutique, me suis connecté avec ce nouveau mail sur la boutique et sur le site aussi. Mais rien n'y fait. Et apparemment l'équipe canard pc est en vacance, ça valait le coup de reprendre un abonnement xD

----------


## iolivier87

Idem pour moi, je n'ai plus accès aux articles premium alors que mon abonnement va jusqu'en mai 2020.

Edit : Alors je ne sais pas si c'est le fait d'avoir écrit ce message, d'avoir tenté de me connecter avec un autre navigateur, ou autre chose, mais ça remarche.

----------


## elkoo

La même pour moi, je me suis réabonné, connecté avec mon mail ou avec mon pseudo, je n’ai pas accès aux articles.
Je viens de reprendre le taf, je vois pas ce que je vais pouvoir foutre de mes journées.

----------


## Jul Marston

Pareil (pour l'impossibilité d'accéder aux articles en ligne, pas pour le boulot)

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ça me le fait à nouveau aussi, et cette fois me déconnecter du site et de la boutique pour m'identifier à nouveau ne change rien.

Maintenant la boutique dit que mes identifiants sont incorrects alors que je viens de les utiliser il y a 2 minutes.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je me suis déconnecté du site, du forum, de la boutique, j'ai remis mes identifiants partout, et toujours pas accès aux articles sur le site.
Mon abonnement actuel va jusqu'en 2020, et il me reconnait bien sur le site comme la boutique.

----------


## Jul Marston

En même temps, pour ce que ça me sert... du coup, un abonnement papier seul, sans accès à la version en ligne, donc moins cher, c'est faisable ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Bonjour,

D'abord pour être sûrs qu'on parle tous de la même chose:
- pour bénéficier de votre abonnement sur le site web il faut bien s'y connecter (comme l'indiquent les courriers et la page de connexion) avec vos identifiants de la boutique, c'est-à-dire un email et un mot de passe. Oui même si "avant ça marchait avec le pseudo du forum". Pas de pseudo du forum. Donc 1/ vérifier que les identifiants fonctionnent sur la boutique elle -même et que l'abo est toujours valable, 2/ se connecter alors sur le site avec les même identifiants (votre page "profil" doit indiquer votre mail comme nom/identifiant).
- il existe un décalage de 24h dans la prise en compte de l'abonnement ou du réabonnement online. Ce n'est pas normal, c'est un bug du coté de notre prestataire qu'ils essayent de régler.
- certains caractères spéciaux dans les mots de passe provoquent des bugs sur le site ou sur la boutique (impossible de se connecter alors que les identifiants sont valides). Il faut dans ce cas re-générer un mot de passe sur la boutique et éviter les caractères spéciaux si vous le changer ensuite. Oui, on sait que c'est relou, mais pour le moment on ne sait pas faire autrement.
- si le problème persiste vous me le décrivez en me donnant votre mail dans un MP sur twitter ou sur le forum.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Merci ça fonctionne pour moi.    :;): 
Comme il me demandait mon identifiant et non mon adresse e-mail, j'avoue que je n'ai pas pensé un instant à ça.

----------


## goupilpil

J'apparait comme abonné sur mon profil. Mon profil forum et site on bien la meme adresse mail.
Mais quand j'ouvre un article d'un test il m'en manque une grande parti. (C'est peut etre normal car je n'etait pas abonné pour le numero d'avant ?

Screen de tout ce que je peut voir sur un le test de madden par exemple : 

*censure*

J'ai l'impression d'avoir la meme chose sur le test de wolfenstein. (Mais il est aussi possible que je soit totalement abrutis et qu'il s'agisse de test courts)

----------


## Taï Lolo

Non, tu as pas de souci. Les deux tests se partagent la page 32 dans la version papier.

----------


## goupilpil

Merci, je suis juste un gros boulet !  :^_^:

----------


## yaknic

J'ai également un problème d'accès sur les articles pour les abonnés, et je vois vraiment pas d'où vient le problème.
Je détaille pour éviter les questions :
Création d'un compte aujourd'hui (je n'ai pas utilisé le compte du forum) avec une adresse mail sur le site canard PC 
Achat de l'abonnement dans la foulée pour l'édition numérique, celui à 39€
Dans la boutique (boutique.canardpc.com) mon abonnement est bien visible avec toutes les infos (code client, date d'expiration, etc)
Par contre sur le site CPC (canardpc.com), connecté avec le même compte, quand je vérifie sur mon profil, je suis considéré comme non abonné, et du coup j'ai accès aux pages ... gratuites c'est tout

Pourquoi ?? Je voulais lire l'article sur Cliff Empire  ::(: 

J'ai aussi tenté le mail au service abonnement, mais la réponse dans les plus brefs délais je sais pas trop ce que ça veut dire.

Si quelqu'un à une idée ...

----------


## Flad

> J'ai également un problème d'accès sur les articles pour les abonnés, et je vois vraiment pas d'où vient le problème.
> Je détaille pour éviter les questions :
> Création d'un compte aujourd'hui (je n'ai pas utilisé le compte du forum) avec une adresse mail sur le site canard PC 
> Achat de l'abonnement dans la foulée pour l'édition numérique, celui à 39€
> Dans la boutique (boutique.canardpc.com) mon abonnement est bien visible avec toutes les infos (code client, date d'expiration, etc)
> Par contre sur le site CPC (canardpc.com), connecté avec le même compte, quand je vérifie sur mon profil, je suis considéré comme non abonné, et du coup j'ai accès aux pages ... gratuites c'est tout
> 
> Pourquoi ?? Je voulais lire l'article sur Cliff Empire 
> 
> ...


Manœuvre toute bête si t'as pas déjà essayé, tu te déconnectes et reconnectes sur le site.

----------


## yaknic

C'est la 1ère chose que j'ai faites, à la fois sur le site et sur la boutique

----------


## Kaelis

Ah c'était donc ça, je n'avais pas vu qu'il fallait utiliser l'identifiant de la boutique pour se connecter. Je n'avais pas remarqué, merci pour la précision.

----------


## yaknic

De rien ...
Mais ça ne marche toujours pas pour moi  ::(:

----------


## Kaelis

Il y a cette histoire de décalage de 24 heures, c'est peut-être ça ?




> - il existe un décalage de 24h dans la prise en compte de l'abonnement ou du réabonnement online. Ce n'est pas normal, c'est un bug du coté de notre prestataire qu'ils essayent de régler.

----------


## yaknic

J'avais lu un peu vite, je pensais que ça ne touchait que les réabonnements. Si ce problème n'est toujours pas réglé ça devrait être la cause de mon souci.
Surement un problème de synchro entre la base de données de la boutique et du site.
Bon je vais patienter ... mais pas plus de 24h hein !?

----------


## Kaelis

J'y peux rien moua  ::ninja::

----------


## yaknic

Ha mais je sais bien  :;): 
Merci quand même pour le message, j'avais déjà lu les explication d'Ivan Le Fou, mais un peu rapidement il semblerait.

----------


## yaknic

Bon, l'actualisation de mon compte a du se faire durant la nuit, ce matin mon abonnement est bien actif.
C'est quand même un peu pénible ce problème qui persiste, y a pas mort d'homme, mais avec le démat on s'habitue à l'immédiateté de ce que l'on achète.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Salut, j'ai exactement le même problème. J'ai payé mon abonnement le mois dernier, et je n'ai accès à aucun article ; pire, sur la page CPC, lorsque je sélectionne mon profil, il me dit que je ne suis pas abonné, alors que sur la boutique, si !

Que peut-on faire ?

PS : la boutique est toujours inaccessible pour moi depuis Firefox, je dois utiliser internet explorer...

----------


## Snowki

> Salut, j'ai exactement le même problème. J'ai payé mon abonnement le mois dernier, et je n'ai accès à aucun article ; pire, sur la page CPC, lorsque je sélectionne mon profil, il me dit que je ne suis pas abonné, alors que sur la boutique, si !
> 
> Que peut-on faire ?
> 
> PS : la boutique est toujours inaccessible pour moi depuis Firefox, je dois utiliser internet explorer...


Même chose ici, ça me ferai mal au derche de devoir réinstaller internet explorer pour voir où en est mon abonnement numérique.

Le site canard pc me considère comme plus abonnée numérique, alors que de mémoire je le suis jusqu'en mai 2020. 

J'ai voulu voir ce qu'il en était dans la boutique avec le compte dédié, mais impossible de voir le profil du compte , je suis déconnectée immédiatement dès que je charge la page de profil.
Je n'ai pas pourtant modifié la gestion des cookies par mon navigateur (mozilla firefox).

Quand j'utilise un autre navigateur internet, je retombe sur le soucis du double compte que j'avais avant, qui m'empêchait de me réabonner.  ::cry::

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Toujours pas de changement de mon côté... Une idée ? A qui on doit s'adresser pour que ce problème soit réglé ? C'est quand même un truc important, les abonnements, surtout quand on les paie et qu'on n'a pas accès à ce pour quoi on a payé !

----------


## CryZy

Idem ici, abonné jusqu'en février 2020 et pas moyen d'accéder aux articles ni à mon compte vu que je suis déconnecté dès que tente d'y accéder (via Firefox également).
Une solution ?

----------


## loopkiller2

Pareil que vous les amis. Je n'arrive pas non plus à accéder à mon compte. J'enverrai un petit mail au support demain si ça ne revient pas.

----------


## Vroum

Même chose ici depuis ce week end.
Plus d'accès à la partie premium, et la boutique inaccessible (ça semble bloqué sur un chargement infini).

----------


## poneyroux

J'ajoute ma pierre à l'édifice des gens qui n'ont pas accès (celui où on est déconnecté dès qu'on tente d'accéder à la boutique)

----------


## Haza

Un de plus pour moi.
Je n'ai apparement plus accès aux contenus premium sur le site et plus d'accès non plus à la boutique qui me déconnecte dès que je tente d'y accéder.

Au moins, je me sens moins seul.

----------


## Pollynette

Hello tout le monde ! Il y a un bug au niveau de la boutique. Nous travaillons dessus pour que ce soit corrigé au plus vite. Désolée pour la gêne occasionnée

----------


## Pollynette

Bug corrigé, vous devriez ne plus avoir de problème de connexion

----------


## poneyroux

> Bug corrigé, vous devriez ne plus avoir de problème de connexion


Plus de soucis chez moi !

Merci bien, et coeurs coeurs à toi !

----------


## acdctabs

> Merci bien, et coeurs coeurs à toi !


il manque un keur.

----------


## JVDaedelus

Bonjour

J'ai toujours le problème personnellement. Abonné numérique + papier et jen'ai pas accès aux articles sur le site.

Cordialement

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai toujours le problème personnellement. Abonné numérique + papier et jen'ai pas accès aux articles sur le site.
> 
> Cordialement


Pareil, je me suis reconnecté à la boutique, déco/reco sur le site, et il me dit que je ne vaux rien, que je suis une sous merde, que je ne peux pas accéder au contenu du précieux.

----------


## skyblazer

Presque le même problème de mon côté, je peux toujours accéder aux numéros passés, mais le dernier numéro, impossible. Et dans le profil, il m'annonce que je ne suis pas abonné, alors que la boutique m'indique bien que mon abonnement continue bien pendant encore quelques mois.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

J'ai toujours le même problème aussi. Impossible d'accéder à la boutique depuis Firefox, et on me dit que je ne suis pas abonné sur la page d'accueil de CPC. Je n'ai pas accès aux articles.

Quand je me connecte à la boutique via internet explorer, il me dit que je suis bien abonné, du 23/08 à février 2020. Pour autant, je n'ai pas reçu le numéro de septembre !

C'est un peu un scandale, en vrai ; ça va faire presque deux mois que j'ai payé et je n'ai accès à rien.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Presque le même problème de mon côté, je peux toujours accéder aux numéros passés, mais le dernier numéro, impossible. Et dans le profil, il m'annonce que je ne suis pas abonné, alors que la boutique m'indique bien que mon abonnement continue bien pendant encore quelques mois.


Je n'avais pas testé de cette façon, mais non je n'ai accès ni au dernier, ni aux anciens numéros.
Et j'ai à nouveau déco reco sur la boutique ET sur le site.

La boutique voit bien que j'ai un abonnement à jour.

Edit :  ça fonctionne, je sais pas si je m'étais gouré ou quoi, Firefox n'enregistrait pas le changement de pseudo en e-mail avec le bon mot de passe. Je pense que c'est bon, j'irai voir pour effacer les anciennes entrées, il me le propose toujours.

----------


## skyblazer

Ah, je viens de tester par Edge; aucun soucis pour accéder à quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Idem, toujours rien. J'ai tout essayé : déco reco sur internet explorer, sur le site ET sur la boutique => rien.

Sur Firefox, aucun moyen d'accéder à la boutique.

Dans tous les cas, il me met que je ne suis pas abonné. Alors que quand je me log sur la boutique via internet explorer, je suis bien abonné. Par contre dès que je quitte la boutique et que j'y reviens, ça me met que j'ai été déconnecté suite à une trop longue inactivité. Relou !

----------


## SlyTheSly

Même problème de mon côté.

Adresse email identique site et boutique, suis abonné sur la boutique, mais pas sur le site  ::(: 
Me suis déco/reco et ça ne semble pas changer grand chose...  ::(: 

Quelqu'un chez CPC peut m'aider ?

EDIT : Bon y'aura suffi de poster ça ici pour que ça marche... tant mieux  :;):

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Pour moi, ça ne marche toujours pas.

J'ai vérifié : adresse mail et mot de passe identiques sur le site et la boutique. Abonnement confirmé sur la boutique, mais rien n'y fait : je n'ai pas accès aux articles sur le site.



PS : J'ai trouvé comment accéder à la boutique depuis firefox : il suffisait que je désactive AdBlock. Si jamais ça peut aider...

----------


## Wobak

> Pour moi, ça ne marche toujours pas.
> 
> J'ai vérifié : adresse mail et mot de passe identiques sur le site et la boutique. Abonnement confirmé sur la boutique, mais rien n'y fait : je n'ai pas accès aux articles sur le site.
> 
> 
> 
> PS : J'ai trouvé comment accéder à la boutique depuis firefox : il suffisait que je désactive AdBlock. Si jamais ça peut aider...


Change ton email sur une des 2 plates-formes pour voir si ça aide ou pas (il me semble avoir déjà vu ça dans le passé).s

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai changé mon email sur la boutique et ça avait marché (en utilisant le nouveau sur le site ensuite bien entendu).

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Je viens de le faire, rien n'a changé. Je n'ai toujours accès à rien. Par ailleurs, je n'ai toujours pas reçu la version papier du magazine.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

J'ai réussi à avoir accès aux articles sur le site ! 

Voici la manipulation à suivre au cas où ça serve à d'autres : il faut se loguer en utilisant, à la place du nom d'utilisateur, son ADRESSE EMAIL. 

Ce n'est indiqué nulle part, et pas très intuitif, mais ça fonctionne.

Donc moi il ne faut pas que je rentre "Barbazoul v2" pour me loguer mais mon e-mail.

----------


## Kaelis

> Bonjour,
> 
> D'abord pour être sûrs qu'on parle tous de la même chose:
> - pour bénéficier de votre abonnement sur le site web il faut bien s'y connecter (comme l'indiquent les courriers et la page de connexion) avec vos identifiants de la boutique, c'est-à-dire un email et un mot de passe. Oui même si "avant ça marchait avec le pseudo du forum". Pas de pseudo du forum.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Ohlalala le boulet ! Pardon ! Mea maxima culpa !

Je suis vraiment débile...

Désolé d'avoir été relou pour rien, du coup...

----------


## Ziell

Même problème pour moi, sauf qu'utiliser mon mail de la boutique ne le résout pas, j'obtiens ce message d'erreur :




> Notice: Trying to get property of non-object in actionscpc_user_auth() (line 460 of modules/custom/actionscpc/actionscpc.module).
> Nom d'utilisateur ou mot de passe non reconnu.


(Screenshot)

Pas erreur dans mes identifiants puisque je réussis à me connecter à la boutique avec les mêmes.

----------


## goms

Vous avez résolu vos problèmes ? Moi j'ai toujours le même problème et je ne sais pas si je reste le seul à être préoccupé par cela.

----------


## queequed

Perso, j'avais le problème depuis 6 mois, j'ai changé de mot de passe pour en mettre un sans caractère spécial (l'apostrophe en l'occurrence)  et ça marche.
Suggestion pour l'équipe des canards : mettre un petit texte indiquant les caractères à éviter lorsqu'on choisit/change son mot de passe

----------


## Zakann

> Perso, j'avais le problème depuis 6 mois, j'ai changé de mot de passe pour en mettre un sans caractère spécial (l'apostrophe en l'occurrence)  et ça marche.
> Suggestion pour l'équipe des canards : mettre un petit texte indiquant les caractères à éviter lorsqu'on choisit/change son mot de passe


C'est exactement ce problème ! J'avais des caractères spéciaux dans mon mot de passe, résultat le site web ne voulait pas me reconnaitre...

C'est clairement pénibeule !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Perso, j'avais le problème depuis 6 mois, j'ai changé de mot de passe pour en mettre un sans caractère spécial (l'apostrophe en l'occurrence)  et ça marche.
> Suggestion pour l'équipe des canards : mettre un petit texte indiquant les caractères à éviter lorsqu'on choisit/change son mot de passe


C'est exactement ce problème ! J'avais des caractères spéciaux dans mon mot de passe, résultat le site web ne voulait pas me reconnaitre...

C'est clairement pénibeule !

----------


## Ewen

J'ai le même problème, et même c'est assez pénible, surtout que ça ne semble intéresser personne..

Edit : comme dit plus haut, ça marche en se connectant avec le mail au lieu de pseudo

----------


## Eurok

Ah oui j'ai viré les carctères spéciaux de mon mot de passe et ça marche. Super merci !

----------


## Mans

De mon cote ca ne marche toujours pas:
- en utilisant mon email
- avec un mot de passe qui ne contient que des characteres alphanumeriques

Ca fait plus de 2 semaines  ::(: .

----------


## JBVador

Idem chez moi depuis aujourd'hui. Vidage du cache, test sur mon pc et sur mon smartphone... et rien. Chelou, ça fonctionnait encore hier soir.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Est ce qu'en suivant cette procédure ça règle pour certains ?




> Bonjour,
> 
> D'abord pour être sûrs qu'on parle tous de la même chose:
> - pour bénéficier de votre abonnement sur le site web il faut bien s'y connecter (comme l'indiquent les courriers et la page de connexion) avec vos identifiants de la boutique, c'est-à-dire un email et un mot de passe. Oui même si "avant ça marchait avec le pseudo du forum". Pas de pseudo du forum. Donc 1/ vérifier que les identifiants fonctionnent sur la boutique elle -même et que l'abo est toujours valable, 2/ se connecter alors sur le site avec les même identifiants (votre page "profil" doit indiquer votre mail comme nom/identifiant).
> - il existe un décalage de 24h dans la prise en compte de l'abonnement ou du réabonnement online. Ce n'est pas normal, c'est un bug du coté de notre prestataire qu'ils essayent de régler.
> - certains caractères spéciaux dans les mots de passe provoquent des bugs sur le site ou sur la boutique (impossible de se connecter alors que les identifiants sont valides). Il faut dans ce cas re-générer un mot de passe sur la boutique et éviter les caractères spéciaux si vous le changer ensuite. Oui, on sait que c'est relou, mais pour le moment on ne sait pas faire autrement.
> - si le problème persiste vous me le décrivez en me donnant votre mail dans un MP sur twitter ou sur le forum.


Pour ma part je n'avais pas fait gaffe immédiatement mais Firefox n'avait pas tout de suite gardé en mémoire mes modif, du coup je pensais que ça ne fonctionnait pas alors qu'en fait il me connectait avec les mauvaises infos.
Quand j'ai bien retapé email, mdp, dans la boutique, le forum, le site, ça a fini par marcher.

----------


## JBVador

> Est ce qu'en suivant cette procédure ça règle pour certains ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ma part je n'avais pas fait gaffe immédiatement mais Firefox n'avait pas tout de suite gardé en mémoire mes modif, du coup je pensais que ça ne fonctionnait pas alors qu'en fait il me connectait avec les mauvaises infos.
> Quand j'ai bien retapé email, mdp, dans la boutique, le forum, le site, ça a fini par marcher.


Ca marche pour moi, en changeant le mdp. Merci bcp !

----------


## screensaver

Même problème pour moi, arrivé du jour au lendemain il y a deux semaines. Après une demande d'assistance via le formulaire du site sans réponse, puis un mail directement vers l'adresse abonnement sans plus de signes de vie, c'est en parcourant ce fil et en lisant le post d'Ivan que j'ai trouvé la solution, à savoir me connecter sur le site avec mes identifiants de boutique.

Alors en effet, cette information semble indiquée maintenant dans le mail reçu après abonnement, sauf que :

- Je n'ai pas reçu de mails de confirmation suite à mon réabonnement le mois dernier, bien que celui ci soit bien indiqué actif dans la boutique. C'est donc en lisant une confirmation d'un de mes anciens abo' que j'ai trouvé l'info indiquée par Ivan.

- Étant donné que je n'ai jamais eu de soucis pour accéder aux articles en me connectant avec mon compte canard.pc jusqu'au 15 derniers jours, je n'avais aucune raison de penser que ce problème était une "feature" et non un bug. Donc même si ce n'est pas un drame, j'ai perdu deux semaines d'accès online, et j'aurai pu en perdre plus si je n'avais pas fureté par ici, étant donné qu'il n'y a personne au bout du fil sur les adresses de contact.

Y'a pas mort d'homme, mais je trouve ça un peu moyen quand même. Tout le monde n'a pas de comptes Twitter, ni ne traîne sur le forum. La moindre des choses serait d'être assez réactif sur les formulaire de contacts, quitte à juste copier-coller le post d'Ivan pour ce problème, ou faire une réponse automatique indiquant que la Redac est un peu sous la vague actuellement et qu'une réponse peut prendre du temps. 

Étant familier du mag', je ne m'en offusque pas tant que ça car je me doute qu'ils ont sûrement d'autres chats à fouetter actuellement, mais c'est le genre de petits trucs à surveiller, car ça peut rebuter de potentiels nouveaux abonnés.

----------


## Wobak

> Même problème pour moi, arrivé du jour au lendemain il y a deux semaines. Après une demande d'assistance via le formulaire du site sans réponse, puis un mail directement vers l'adresse abonnement sans plus de signes de vie, c'est en parcourant ce fil et en lisant le post d'Ivan que j'ai trouvé la solution, à savoir me connecter sur le site avec mes identifiants de boutique.
> 
> Alors en effet, cette information semble indiquée maintenant dans le mail reçu après abonnement, sauf que :
> 
> - Je n'ai pas reçu de mails de confirmation suite à mon réabonnement le mois dernier, bien que celui ci soit bien indiqué actif dans la boutique. C'est donc en lisant une confirmation d'un de mes anciens abo' que j'ai trouvé l'info indiquée par Ivan.
> 
> - Étant donné que je n'ai jamais eu de soucis pour accéder aux articles en me connectant avec mon compte canard.pc jusqu'au 15 derniers jours, je n'avais aucune raison de penser que ce problème était une "feature" et non un bug. Donc même si ce n'est pas un drame, j'ai perdu deux semaines d'accès online, et j'aurai pu en perdre plus si je n'avais pas fureté par ici, étant donné qu'il n'y a personne au bout du fil sur les adresses de contact.
> 
> Y'a pas mort d'homme, mais je trouve ça un peu moyen quand même. Tout le monde n'a pas de comptes Twitter, ni ne traîne sur le forum. La moindre des choses serait d'être assez réactif sur les formulaire de contacts, quitte à juste copier-coller le post d'Ivan pour ce problème, ou faire une réponse automatique indiquant que la Redac est un peu sous la vague actuellement et qu'une réponse peut prendre du temps. 
> ...


Il arrive que selon ton email, certains mails de la boutique ou du domaine cpc arrivent dans les spams.

Ce qu'il fait qu'ils te répondent et que tu ne vois pas leur réponse.

De plus, quand tu te connectes sur le site : 


C'est écrit quoi...

----------


## screensaver

J'ai gardé l’œil sur mes spams, et même sur les catégories Gmail autres que la boite principales, mais rien de rien. 

Et oui, en effet, c'est marqué, sauf que pour voir ce message il faut se déconnecter et se reconnecter, ce que je n'ai pas fait dans l'immédiat vu que l'adresse mail de mon profil site était bien corrélée à mon adresse boutique, donc je pensais que le soucis était ailleurs. Et les déconnexions / reconnexions ultérieures ont été machinales vu que mes identifiants sont sauvegardés, et que le soucis s'est produit du jour au lendemain il y a 15 jours. 

Donc oui je suis en partie responsable, mais je trouve tout de même que ce changement n'est pas clair (et il n'a pas semblé l'être non plus pour les autres personnes de ce thread) Si cette info a du mal à passer du site à l'utilisateur, c'est qu'il y a, je pense un truc à améliorer quelque part dans l'interface du site ou sur la communication de CPC.

----------


## Old_Bear

Pour moi, ça recommence ... , depuis hier, il ne m'est plus possible de me connecter sur le site du Canard PC Numérique malgré un abonnement qui court jusqu'en mai 2021.

CANARD PC NUMERIQUE
Prix: 100 €
Périodicité:
Du 04/05/2020 Au 03/05/2021

Je suis probablement responsable de cet état de fait puisque j'ai souscrit par avance dans le cadre d'une aide au Canard.
De la même façon que l'an dernier, et dans le même contexte, cet abonnement n'est pas reconnu comme tel, ce qui est pour le moins frustrant et déprimant.

Je peux me connecter sur le Forum, je peux me connecter sur la boutique avec des mots de passe différents mais le site ne me reconnait pas.
J'ai du mal à penser qu'il s'agit d'une manœuvre sournoise pour m'obliger à acheter le Canard papier  ::wacko:: 
Si vous pouviez trouver une solution, ce serait cool.

Edit : j'ai finalement réussi après plusieurs essais et quelques périodes réfractaires, il faut se rappeler que son identifiant n'est ni son nom ni son pseudo mais dans mon cas une adresse mail  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Taro

J'ai des problèmes aussi.
Avec le login "pseudo" + mot de passe, j'accède au site, mais je ne suis pas reconnu comme abonné.

J'essaie de me connecter avec mail + mot de passe, et la combinaison n'est pas valable.
Ainsi soit-il, je vais sur la boutique, j'indique avoir oublié mon mot de passe, on m'en assigne un temporaire, je me connecte avec ce mot de passe temporaire avec succès.
J'en définis un nouveau.
Je me déconnecte, me connecte à nouveau, en utilisant mail + nouveau mot de passe fraîchement défini. J'accède à la boutique. Mon abonnement papier est en cours. Y'a aussi un abonnement numérique qui le chevauche, je ne sais pas si c'est important ?



Je suis maintenant sûr d'avoir connaissance du bon mail et mot de passe.
J'utilise cette combinaison mail + nouveau mot de passe pour me connecter au site : "Nom d'utilisateur ou mot de passe non reconnu".



Je voulais partager un article à un collègue,  je vais vraiment être obligé de scanner les pages ?  :Emo: 

C'est pas la première fois que j'essaie d'accéder au contenu premium sur le site, et je rencontre à chaque fois un pépin... c'est à croire que je fais exprès, mais vraiment, non, surtout que mes logins, je ne les perds/oublie jamais, j'utilise un password manager qui fait tout le boulot à ma place.

Halp  :Emo:

----------


## Taï Lolo

Si t'as des caractères spéciaux dans le nouveau mot de passe, ça bloque au niveau de l'identification sur le site. Essaye de le changer à nouveau avec une combinaison de chiffres, majuscules et minuscules.

----------


## Taro

Diantre, bien vu Taï !
C'est quand même un peu con... mais c'était bien ça...

Enfin en tout cas, c'est ce qui m'empêchait de me connecter en utilisant l'email. Avec le pseudo je pouvais me connecter.  ::wacko:: 

Bon, j'arrive à voir mon article maintenant  ::lol::  plus qu'à le partager au poto.

Merci Taï  :;):

----------


## Neoindy

bonjour je me permet d'ecrire sur le forum car je n'ai pas de réponse du service d'abonnement

Je me suis abonné il y a une semaine à canard pc mon moyen de paiement a été débité , j'ai bien recu mon code pour gamesplanet par contre je suis dans l'impossibilité depuis à pouvoir me connecter sur le site de canard pc et de la boutique. Je met bien mon adresse mail dans la case identifiant
J'ai cru que c'était un problème de mot de passe mais quand je demande de le modifier on me dit qu'un mail m'a été envoyé mais je ne le recois jamais que ce soit dans ma boite de reception ou dans mes indésirables

----------

